# Rant :D



## gripen (Mar 13, 2012)

Well a couple of things have been on my mind recently. The first thing is the lack of research these days. It seems to me that people buy buy buy but don't think about what they're actually getting until it shows up at there door step. Than they don't no how to properly care for it and they either ask basic basic questions like what is the gender of my gongy? It annoys me because if you read a very basic mantis care sheet you would know. Instead of doing research they bought the "coolest looking thing" they could find.

Another thing that annoys me is the amount of off topic chatter on the threads lately. If you post in a thread than it better be relevant to the ORIGINAL topic! If not don't post its as easy as that. If the thread is a question and the question has been answered once or twice than unless you have a different answer don't post.

I'm done now. Thanks for hearing me out.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

My science workbook is titled R.A.N.T Guide

How to Rant lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 13, 2012)

Wordy! Some I agree with, some I don't! people like to post, it helps keep the forum active. Totally agree on buying things just cause they are cool! Like the firehouse dogs, they went over big when the movie came out, turns out the dogs had a lot of problems no one wanted to deal with.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 13, 2012)

Threads are going to go off topic, it often leads to more information being put out there (eventually) or it keeps the thread alive until something exciting happens (say for instance the Malaysian Species thread in the photos forum). Obviously there's a limit to how much off topic a thread can go, and that's up for the mods to draw the line, so far I think they're doing a great job.

I completely agree with the doing research part. In fact, I know someone who recently bought an idolomantis from mantisplace. They don't know how to really take care of it, and I feel so sorry for the little guy. People who have never dealt with their native species (I'm obviously talking about Americans) try out these exotic species and can't take care of them. Btw, I'm not talking about people on the forum, just people in general. I see no problem in getting the exotics, just be able to take care of them, and don't deplete the wild population to almost non-existent.


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 13, 2012)

hi,

how are you really feeling? you know what peeves me off much?

it's people who feel the need to rant about junk that is not only "off topic" in the general mantid discussions section, but rants about how members are doing things that you don't like.

of course, I'm only kidding. keep venting. sometimes I need to do the same thing. I would just post my rant in the off topic section, but you clearlly don't like that idea. :tt2: 

I hope you feel better in the morning.

Harry


----------



## dlemmings (Mar 13, 2012)

I like it more or less the way it is...

I am new to the hobby and have often posted questions with out searching first...often cause I think I may have mis-stepped somewhere.

I like that everyone is willing to pop on and make suggestions without condesending remarks.

maybe they could make a newb section and a pro section, but then the pros might just convo with eachother and not be as much help to us newbs.

I have resisted the urge to jump on orchids idols (and only recently aquired a gongy) but at the sametime some species are just "cool" looking and I can see how someone might get in over their heads.

all I am saying is you have personally responded to my posts with helpfull info I guess I could have scoured around for, but I appreciete your sharring your advice and experience as well as all the other folks who shared their advice &amp; experience.

I pulled the trigger and became a forum supporter because I felt so thankfull for the wealth of info at my fingertips and am sorry if any of my posts spured this "rant" which sounds like more like a peeve that just needed to be aired.

I still have a hard time seeing segments on mantids right in front of me. posting pis for help has been helpfull and someday I will be just as willing to chime in on some future newbies question.

I do agree with starting with some easier species and upgrading with experience (this also allowas the gradual accumulation of equipment besides experience)

anyways thanks and sorry if I annoy

nline2long:


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 13, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> anyways thanks and sorry if I annoy
> 
> nline2long:


we have all been there.

if we can go back to the old stuff that never made it after a server reset, I would show you some silly stuff that I used to freak out over.

now, I just look at my 1 day of no bluebottles (yesterday) as a gift that I don't have to feed the bigger guys. back in my begining, I would have lost it, and would think that I'm killing my babies!!!! never mind the time I killed all my houseflys in the freezer and had no flys for a week....with about 40 ghosts and creos to feed. ^_^ 

plus, in the past I too would hunt for tons of info, yet still ask questions that I knew the answer to just to make sure I'm doing things correctly. I even would read chinese websites for Idolo info to make sure that the guys here were not going down the wrong path, or defend some of our guys on another forum for the way they are trying to deal with Idolo issues...yet I never kept Idolos until now (a year later).

now, even with my maturity with keeping mantids and deep understanding of Idolos, I still ask the big guys for advice or help. it's why this forum is here. so we can help each other. :clap: 

Harry


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 14, 2012)

Not me, I am not of that ilk!

I do a lot of research in a species I think I would like to keep.

If I find out that I can provide them with what they need, I will buy a few and wait.

If I still like them, and if they get on well with the conditions I give them, I will get more.


----------



## Chivalry (Mar 14, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> I like it more or less the way it is...
> 
> I am new to the hobby and have often posted questions with out searching first...often cause I think I may have mis-stepped somewhere.
> 
> I like that everyone is willing to pop on and make suggestions without being condescending.


Seconded. I do my best to research before I ask a question but I am certain I sound like a noob because I am. I don't keep gongys and I don't know how easy they are to sex but I have a hard time sexing almost any nymphs with certainty, until they're pretty big.

Just my two pennies. I very much appreciate everyones's awesome level of helpfulness.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 14, 2012)

So you decided to Rant when people went fftopic: or when they did  mistakes. I dont get it???? :huh: 

AllI am gonna say is :rockon:


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess he's just living up to his name and wanted to gripe. :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I guess he's just living up to his name and wanted to gripe. :lol:


lol


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think he was talking about inexperienced people. That's natural and comes with the hobby, obviously. I think he meant people not doing the proper research before they go out and buy some exotic mantis. Of course people who own common species as well as exotic species are going to post questions or concerns that may or may not be easily answered by other members. The problem is with people who have no idea what they're doing yet insist on getting the "coolest" looking mantis without researching the proper care, whether it be a forum search or asking people who are successful with them.

I didn't get a anti-newbie vibe from the OP, just frustration with lack of effort for people looking to get some exotics. So in short, if you have questions, ask, that's what the forum is for. But don't rush to get the latest find from Peru when you can't even care for a chinese mantis.


----------



## gripen (Mar 14, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> I don't think he was talking about inexperienced people. That's natural and comes with the hobby, obviously. I think he meant people not doing the proper research before they go out and buy some exotic mantis. Of course people who own common species as well as exotic species are going to post questions or concerns that may or may not be easily answered by other members. The problem is with people who have no idea what they're doing yet insist on getting the "coolest" looking mantis without researching the proper care, whether it be a forum search or asking people who are successful with them.
> 
> I didn't get a anti-newbie vibe from the OP, just frustration with lack of effort for people looking to get some exotics. So in short, if you have questions, ask, that's what the forum is for. But don't rush to get the latest find from Peru when you can't even care for a chinese mantis.


Thank you this is what I am talking about. Mantiscurious and Chivalry you guys are great and you add a lot the forum. This was not directed at you. What does annoy me is "I just got this new idolo, it is my first mantis how do I take care of it?". That is what annoys. As MantidLord said if you can't take care of a chinese mantis don't buy an idolo. About the off topic tangent I get annoyed when people post for the sake of posting and don't think about if it adds to the forum or is just filler. BUMPing a thread is not the same. What I am talking about is like talking to hear your own voice.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 14, 2012)

Guilty as charged.

Normally, I don't talk a lot at school unless I'm really excited, so I guess that I talk here to make up for my lack of conversation.


----------



## gripen (Mar 14, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Guilty as charged.
> 
> Normally, I don't talk a lot at school unless I'm really excited, so I guess that I talk here to make up for my lack of conversation.


Lol not you! Your great. I enjoy your posts. It is others that vex me.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 14, 2012)

oh. Like that one time. So this is directed to me for going a little off topic with Agent A???


----------



## agent A (Mar 14, 2012)

Us? Off topic? Noo!!! Hey did u know a porqupines quills r actually modified hairs?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 14, 2012)

agent A said:


> Us? Off topic? Noo!!! Hey did u know a porqupines quills r actually modified hairs?


lol Whats he gonna say now!


----------



## agent A (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh btw gripen I hope u r having as nice weather in mass as I am in conn

Rebecca is having warm weather in Ohio too


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 14, 2012)

sup? don't get me in trouble, I do that all by meself! :gun_bandana:


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 15, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I guess he's just living up to his name and wanted to gripe. :lol:


Dang it! I wanted to do that joke!!! Grrrrr!

As a guy relatively new to the concept of a forum, I wonder what IS proper etiquette, sometimes. Personally (or does that go without saying), I LIKE it when someone adds a "+1" or "I feel your pain". I like the feedback. And I LOVE brain-storming, which almost NEVER stays on topic for long.

(And, just because it's hard resist going off topic now, just to be sarcastic... "Hey, Agent A! Speaking of nice weather, did you know the Luna Moths will be calling in Connecticut really soon?"


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 15, 2012)

And speaking of "rants"... You know who _I_ hate?

Indian Givers!!!

No, Wait...

I take that back.


----------



## agent A (Mar 15, 2012)

Sporeworld said:


> Dang it! I wanted to do that joke!!! Grrrrr!
> 
> As a guy relatively new to the concept of a forum, I wonder what IS proper etiquette, sometimes. Personally (or does that go without saying), I LIKE it when someone adds a "+1" or "I feel your pain". I like the feedback. And I LOVE brain-storming, which almost NEVER stays on topic for long.
> 
> (And, just because it's hard resist going off topic now, just to be sarcastic... "Hey, Agent A! Speaking of nice weather, did you know the Luna Moths will be calling in Connecticut really soon?"


the cocoons r probo outa diapause now

trees r gettin ready to open their buds

i wouldnt be surprised if the first brood starts 2 weeks early and we get a partial THIRD brood :lol: 

it's been so mild, we already turned off the heat, which we usually do in APRIL :lol: 

i hope we get at least 2 good broods this summer

i gotta good feelin abt this  

i gotta start a topic so we can all keep track of luna moth progress, I got 30+ cocoons and a few pics from last year i wanna post, and i even have one of the 6 inch wingspan male that mated with my female last june. perhaps it was cause she eclosed late the big male's pupa took a while to develop and that's why they met up and such...

did i go off topic again?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh it looks like you did.

I put my io moth on the other side of the room like you said so they male and female should emerge around the same time

If only my Polyphemus didnt die, I could used her has a wild male collector.

oh well

Did I go off topic too???

I was just.... no I pupose ly went off topic :tt2:


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh you little tricksters. Going all fftopic: like that.


----------



## gripen (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok guys sorry for coming on so strong. I'm not against a little bit of chitter chatter. I just think people need to be more focused on the topic at hand. For instance in a topic like "help sex my mantis" you would not say "male and oh btw my male ghost moult last night". The first part is helpful the rest is not. There is a place and time for brainstorming but irrelevance should be left out.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

If its like some one that there was another topic on you can mention it. Is it helpful -Not really! Does it keep things going through the forum, so that we dont stop dead and never here what happened- YES!


----------



## gripen (Mar 15, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> If its like some one that there was another topic on you can mention it. Is it helpful -Not really! Does it keep things going through the forum, so that we dont stop dead and never here what happened- YES!


Please explain your point more coherently. If you are talking about BUMPing a thread I have no problem with that.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh no. Here is and example-

So me and Agent A were talking about our Popas in a Private Conversation. He had a sub-adult male and an adult female. I was telling him how my Popas wouldnt mate. We also talked about after his male mates with his female he could give it to me. So on my post that had pictures I was replying and I asked what kind of ooth this species was etc. He said that he thinks it is a Stagmomantis limbata ooth. Then he said oh btw my Popa molted to adult today. We also talked about moths

Ok so off topic is red -

and question being answered is green -

My question is blue -

My question was answered and I learned something that happened today. Off topic conversations might be pointless to the side people who are sitting through it but it helps keep me and Agent A in touch so we know what is happening. Like I told him my ghost molted. Off topic information will help people keep in touch and know what happens for other people so they are not just left out

I dont know what bumping threads is?????


----------



## gripen (Mar 15, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Oh no. Here is and example-
> 
> So me and Agent A were talking about our Popas in a Private Conversation. He had a sub-adult male and an adult female. I was telling him how my Popas wouldnt mate. We also talked about after his male mates with his female he could give it to me. So on my post that had pictures I was replying and I asked what kind of ooth this species was etc. He said that he thinks it is a Stagmomantis limbata ooth. Then he said oh btw my Popa molted to adult today. We also talked about moths
> 
> ...


Ehem that's what pm's are for...Sorry I did not explain what BUMPing is. It means Bring Up My Post which means give me an update or answer my question etc.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

Ya. But if he are on the same post it works just as fine.

I dont see the need to "rant" here


----------



## gripen (Mar 15, 2012)

It may work for you but it is annoying for the rest of us.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 15, 2012)

Am I to blame? I'm still new and love this forum. Sorry if i get a little off topic, but I just reply to what people are saying


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

Look Gripen,

I dont want to be rude. But there is no need to rant whatsoever!

If you dont like what is happening there is no need for ranting or picking on people. Its a free forum!!!! Seriously you can talk to a mod if you really need to but I think this is just a little extreme

Alex


----------



## gripen (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey I felt I needed to say something and I did. As you said it is a free forum.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 15, 2012)

I totally understand and agree with gripens "Rant" even though I'm more than guilty of getting somewhat silly or going off topic myself more than I could count, usually it's to try and add some color(or just have some fun) to the subject whether its needed or appreciated is another story?

Some of us are very serious and some go from serious to wacky, and some just don't have a clue, such is life I think.


----------



## jimpaunik (Mar 16, 2012)

Humans is very complicated


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2012)

gripen said:


> Another thing that annoys me is the amount of off topic chatter on the threads lately. If you post in a thread than it better be relevant to the ORIGINAL topic! If not don't post its as easy as that. If the thread is a question and the question has been answered once or twice than unless you have a different answer don't post.
> 
> I'm done now. Thanks for hearing me out.


What about threads in the wrong forum? Kinda like this one here.


----------



## gripen (Mar 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> What about threads in the wrong forum? Kinda like this one here.


Yeah Rick I am sorry about that. I was not sure if it should go in the off topic section because half of it pertains to mantids.


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 16, 2012)

I've probably gotten more giggles and smiles from this thread than the one about Mantid jokes! There's just something humorous about people _genuinely frustrated_ while trying to communicate something important to them (any "Faulty Towers" fans will recognize this immediately). I'm not proud that I can laugh at other people's pain, but it's hard to suppress.

I'm glad we've kept s good sense of humor about it all (well, so far... the thread is still young). =)


----------



## gripen (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol I love faulty towers! I have the whole collection! One of the best British comedy's out there. Oh ###### look who's off topic now...


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 16, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahhah!!!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 17, 2012)

See, that shows how a post can go from on to off topic. Through references...


----------



## dlemmings (Mar 17, 2012)

I vote we have an "off-topic" topic.

Oh my last male creo dised today for no known reason...left my two unmolted females widows.....

it might rain here today

this coffee is darned good

anyone seen these "mantis-flies" that look like wasps?

I like vietnamese food, pho, pate chaud, bo lac luc, chau.......


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 17, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> anyone seen these "mantis-flies" that look like wasps?


Yes I have I used to have one


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 17, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> 1. I vote we have an "off-topic" topic.
> 
> 2. Oh my last male creo dised today for no known reason...left my two unmolted females widows.....
> 
> ...


1. I agree of the off topic topic

2. Aww. I am sorry.

3. It might rain... IT IS POURING AS I SPEAK, but I dont know about your area

4. I steal my moms coffee all the time. It yummy

5. I wish we could find the manitd flies here. They only live for a month in captivity with enough food. btw the eat spider eggs so you need to be prepared when you find one

6. I have never tried viatnamese food. Is it reallly good


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 29, 2012)

+1

(the following posts go to the above posts)


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 29, 2012)

IM A UNICORN


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 29, 2012)

lol nice


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 29, 2012)

tootles


----------



## jimpaunik (Jun 29, 2012)

brownies


----------



## gripen (Jun 29, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> +1
> 
> (the following posts go to the above posts)





mutrok4040 said:


> IM A UNICORN





mutrok4040 said:


> tootles


This my young sir is called trolling


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 29, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> IM A UNICORN





mutrok4040 said:


> lol nice





mutrok4040 said:


> tootles


TROLLOLOLOL


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh and don't you guys hate it when you buy a bag of air and there are some chips inside?


----------



## dlemmings (Jun 29, 2012)

I like turtles


----------



## dlemmings (Jun 29, 2012)

I just had a cream-cheese and Jalapeno pastry that was sooo very tasty.


----------



## gripen (Jun 29, 2012)

I got the point a couple of posts ago.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 29, 2012)

Franks and beans!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 29, 2012)

My Gulf frits laid dozens of eggs today.

AVRIL LAVIGNE IS AWESOME!!!!!!!! LOOK HER UP!!!!!


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 29, 2012)

I watched my creo devour a housefly that was as big as him for 15 mins straight...UBERMANTIDNERD


----------



## gripen (Jun 29, 2012)

Can a mod lock this thread please?


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 29, 2012)

:angry:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm constipated today.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 29, 2012)

:donatello:


----------



## agent A (Jun 29, 2012)

why did this topic all of a suddenly get random? i dont understand nline2long:


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 29, 2012)

It got random when some1 liked their coffee


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 29, 2012)

I just had to get random when it was requested that a mod lock it. :lol:


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 29, 2012)

Im not gonna post in this thread anymore so I dont get banned... better safe then sorry h34r:


----------



## agent A (Jun 29, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> Im not gonna post in this thread anymore so I dont get banned... better safe then sorry h34r:


+1 i'm with u on this :blush:


----------



## massaman (Jun 29, 2012)

its called trial and error

I always try something and keep at it even if I fail a few times till I get the hang of it and usually does work out that way!


----------



## Mirk (Jun 29, 2012)

Letting this get a little crazy now. I like a little trolling now and again but that is only gonna sow more discontent amongst members. not good in a smaller community like this one.

Alot of ya'll took gripen's rant a little to seriously. So what, he doesn't like inexperienced people biting off more then they can chew. That's respectable. He doesn't like people filling threads with unimportant posts about their trip to the grocery store. To each their own. Someone probably just posted something that pushed him over the edge and he had to rant about it. That is what forums are for right? I think some should try and read other peoples opinions with a grain of salt and don't take their comments so personally.

Anyways hope everyone had fun


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 29, 2012)

i was laughing hysterically reading this thread.


----------



## jimpaunik (Jun 30, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> My Gulf frits laid dozens of eggs today.


Oh my now i see, yesterday when i was totally wasted i read this line 10 times and was 100% sure it said girl friend haha


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 30, 2012)

jimpaunik said:


> Oh my now i see, yesterday when i was totally wasted i read this line 10 times and was 100% sure it said girl friend haha


Yes, my GirlFriend laid dozens of eggs. My profile pic is a Gulf Frit

Haha!


----------



## agent A (Jun 30, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Yes, my GirlFriend laid dozens of eggs. My profile pic is a Gulf Frit
> 
> Haha!


Can't wait for my wife to lay another ooth

I'm married to a hierodula :tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 30, 2012)

I think what gripen is trying to say is he remembers when this forum wasn't over run with kids and adults that act like kids(I may be guilty from time to time  ) who are in to mantis one day and gone the next, but in the mean time they all ask the same 10 questions over and over when all they had to do was read a little bit and maybe just ask one or two questions.

I did a lot of reading and research and I mean hours and hours to get where I am with mantis, not that I'm anything special or Yen like but I agree with gripen on the fact that some people are so lazy, petty, thoughtless and probably shouldn't have any pets that are harder to take care of than a goldfish! Do mantis like raisins? Do mantis drink water? Do mantis like coffee? Can I keep a 4" mantis in a 5" pill bottle? Do mantis fart?

But what you gonna do?

Maybe a simple test could be made up to see if your even ready to have a mantis? Ha-ha...  

I like this ranting thing, I feel so much better now!


----------

